# America's Super Flooring Inc



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

My best friend Duayne owns his own flooring company. He has been in the business for 15 years and does great work. They do it all from Ceramic, Stone, Porcelain, and Wood to Walls, Floors, Countertops and Fireplaces. They have a nice portfolio so you can seethe qualityoftheir work. Duayne 791-0371, Justin 791-0362 Tell them Matt sent you and if you get them to do the job then you get a FREE bottom bumping trip on my boat with Duayne and I.

Matt


----------

